# Portable ventilator



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi, I'm curious if anyone has seen a nice exhaust fan and duct for doing interior residential spray jobs. I'm not interested in the harbor freight one, as is its not very powerful. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Allegro makes lots of blowers with tons of accessories. 

http://www.allegrosafety.com/


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I like that 20" explosion proof out-put blower.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

So taking a typical room at 12'L X 12'W X 8'H equaling 1,152 cubic feet. I would want at least 1500 cfm of ventilation. Of course you will have to incorporate a filtering system and a source of supply air, like a window. That twenty inch blower will ventilate 1152 cf of air in 6 seconds!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I find the harbor freight one very helpful to keep the room clear.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Damon T said:


> I find the harbor freight one very helpful to keep the room clear.


I don't know if you've heard DT, but PT is putting an embargo on all Chinese goods since the MDF scandal. This includes practically 97.6% of all Harbor Freight merchandise.


disclaimer: Just Kidding Juan


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Damon T said:


> I find the harbor freight one very helpful to keep the room clear.


my Harbor Freight 8" ventilator is rated at >1600cfm and does a good job for me.


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

Does harbor freight carry the ducts for these? 

How do you guys exhaust yours?


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

CApainter said:


> So taking a typical room at 12'L X 12'W X 8'H equaling 1,152 cubic feet. I would want at least 1500 cfm of ventilation. Of course you will have to incorporate a filtering system and a source of supply air, like a window. That twenty inch blower will ventilate 1152 cf of air in 6 seconds!


G'day CA

What's the Air Biscuit rating on a setup like that ?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

philcav7 said:


> Does harbor freight carry the ducts for these?
> 
> How do you guys exhaust yours?



Yes they sell the ducting hose. About 20' long and flexible. Very useful. 
Together I think it was $100 or so for the setup. 





Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been happy with mine, thanks to Damon's suggestion here at PT.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

good thread guys I'm also in the market for one.

I've got my eye on this one from Northern Tool http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200007174_200007174


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Gotdibz said:


> good thread guys I'm also in the market for one.
> 
> I've got my eye on this one from Northern Tool http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200007174_200007174


This is what Damon and I have, but less CFM. Otherwise they look exactly the same. 

http://t.harborfreight.com/8-inch-p...referrer=https://www.google.com/#.UyzgbH-9KSM


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

I spray almost everyday. And use this 20" box fan with 20" furnace filters taped to both sides. Total cost of $25 including the fan. Once a week I shop vac the front to remove the 1/2 cup of dust off the front. Every blue moon swap out the $6 filters. Keeps the room I'm spraying pretty clear.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

i am with Schmidt & Damon ...








boxed to go :thumbup:









Does it work ... you tell me 
















This is why PT is so good ... this is just 1 of the many things i learned ... and put to uses from PT ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

These setups are looking sick, I need to invest in one asap. 


Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the idea of the storage tote. Brilliant! 

I have been kicking around some ideas of building a negative air/ventilator using a big squirrel cage fan housed in a plywood box with a series of furnace filters that exhaust out to a 8" or 12" duct. I'm looking for both dust management and for spray, but this might be a solution...at least for painting. Not sure if it would have the volume/filtration to keep dust down during demos.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

15 minutes after spraying dark walnut stain 12' away. 
Must admit though kinda intrigued by a tote. Especially if can hold some other spray gear... Merge my prep bin and fan. Hmmm


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Damon T said:


> Yes they sell the ducting hose. About 20' long and flexible. Very useful.
> Together I think it was $100 or so for the setup.
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Paul. The tote / filter box wasn't my idea though. I like it! I think custom brush had something like that. I usually try to vent mine out a window. I may need to adopt that one. It looks like a piece of vent tubing stuck out the side of the tote attaches to the vent tubing? Nice job guys.


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

For those using the tote setup, is the filtration on the intake side or exhaust?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Damon T said:


> Thanks Paul. The tote / filter box wasn't my idea though. I like it! I think custom brush had something like that. I usually try to vent mine out a window. I may need to adopt that one. It looks like a piece of vent tubing stuck out the side of the tote attaches to the vent tubing? Nice job guys.



Yep. I just went to HD and found a round vent flange, cut a round hole in the box, bent the edges over and secured it all with duct tape.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

philcav7 said:


> For those using the tote setup, is the filtration on the intake side or exhaust?


I would think the filter would be on the suction side of the unit. The filters themselves will have an air flow indicator.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I really like those set ups. Thanks for the pics.

I've played around with custom filtered exhaust systems on various job sites, and they all seem to work to some degree or another. I have also utilized the buildings ventilation system by puting filters over the return registers. I don't think I would recommend this for volatile solvent based paints. However, you can get charcoaled filters that greatly reduce the fumes from the OV's (Organic Vapors).

Occasionally, I've sealed door ways with plastic and cut a hole at the bottom where I would place a filter. On the other side would be a fan drawing air through the filter from the outside of the enclosed room.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The least amount of CFM you're requiring your unit to draw, the faster the FPM (Feet per Minute) of paint mist will exhaust into the filter. However, you don't want a completely sealed room. You want to have a little make up air in the form of a cracked window or door.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

benthepainter said:


> G'day CA
> 
> What's the Air Biscuit rating on a setup like that ?


I am more of an environmentalist when it comes to Air Biscuits. I, along with other colleagues who possess the powers to generate this natural resource, are more interested in containment rather then ventilation. Studies are still underway to determine the best dietary program for humans in order to provide the highest quality of this precious gas. Last I read BBQ pork and frijoles have topped the list.


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

One of the links above has a propane heater that can supply warm air through a duct. That's pretty sweet. Great for wintertime cabinet jobs.


----------



## hammerhead (Feb 18, 2014)

ever have any issues with the paint going all the way to the fan and blowing out of it?


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

CApainter said:


> I am more of an environmentalist when it comes to Air Biscuits. I, along with other colleagues who possess the powers to generate this natural resource, are more interested in containment rather then ventilation. Studies are still underway to determine the best dietary program for humans in order to provide the highest quality of this precious gas. Last I read *BBQ pork and frijoles have topped the list*.


Followed closely by Boiled Dinner (corned beef & cabbage) with a side of oven roasted brussel sprouts/cauliflower.


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

That harbor freight fan doesn't work too good for clearing conversion varnish out of a kitchen. I can tell you that! Ugh... I need a bigger better fan. That allegro link looks like the way to go.


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

Great thread.....great idea!! This is 10 minutes after we started staining a bead board ceiling. Thanks PT members!


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Repaint Florida said:


> i am with Schmidt & Damon ...
> 
> View attachment 22939
> 
> ...


What a great setup. I am getting ready to make one and am looking at 2 different fans. The 8" which I see most are using and a 12" with double the CFM. Are you satisfied with the 8" for exhaust in large rooms, say 30x40? Have you used it for oil based and had any issues? Thanks!


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm looking and purchasing a fan as well and am considering the 12" model. Is this set up beneficial in new home construction? Will it help extract overspray say when spraying the second floor of a 4 bedroom home? Or is it more for isolated spaces?


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

STAR said:


> I'm looking and purchasing a fan as well and am considering the 12" model. Is this set up beneficial in new home construction? Will it help extract overspray say when spraying the second floor of a 4 bedroom home? Or is it more for isolated spaces?


You would need to move the box or flex hose (if you don't do a filer box) into the room you are spraying to see maximum benefit.


----------

